# Overheating Kindle?



## bev26 (May 2, 2010)

I have just received a replacement Kindle 3 as my first one had a fading keyboard. The keyboard seems okay but when the Kindle is charging or being used the bottom right hand corner of the back gets quite warm. Does anyone else have this? My K2 didn't do this and neither did the first K3. I have also just noticed that it takes a long time to recharge. Anyone??


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've never had a kindle that heats up like that.  I'm sorry to say but you may need to call CS and have them try again.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Mine heated up once too, after it froze and was given a hard reset.  I did talk to CS, but they did not seem overly concerned.  It hasn't happened again that I've noticed.  If you speak with CS, I'd be interested in what they have to say.  FWIW, my K1 has never heated up.

N


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

The battery does (and should) warm up a bit when charging, but not too much. If it's really more than slightly warm to the touch, I'd say something's wrong. (You could always check the logs for the battery temps, to make sure).


----------

